# Making a cut 1" tall by 7/32 deep????



## kfkruse (May 26, 2009)

Ok I am trying to use a jig to cut tenons on a 13/16 board. I am cutting on this project a tenon that is 3/8" that is 3/4 inch long. Leaving 7/32 shoulders.I can find a rabbet bit from rockler that has a cutting height of 1" and a OD of 1 3/8" So I would need a bearing of 15/16". Any suggestions and can that bit from rocklerr be used in had router. Any other suggestions? I could use a upspiral bit of 5/16 for mortice and use a 7/8 OD bearing but I have a mortice machine that has a 3/8 bit. Don't know what to do. Thought about getting a 1/2 inch cutting height but then I would need to make additional passes and I trying to avoid that.

Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could cut them by hand if you used a square straight edged guide and a bit at least as wide as you want your tenons to be long. Setting the depth will be critical. If you want a shoulder all around you should do the ends with a handsaw or table saw. There isn't enough area with the board on edge to hold the router steady. If you mount the router on a table, different set of rules. Then you could shoulder all 4 sides and you would be guaranteed that all would be even.


----------

